# Suggest metal rack



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello. I'm thinking seriously to make better use of my space and purchase and set up a metal rack so that I can work with three levels of small tanks. The tanks would be anywhere from 2.5 to 10 gal or so. I may even go with two racks depending on size. 

Can anyone recommend a metal rack that would work for this? Thanks for your input.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> Hello. I'm thinking seriously to make better use of my space and purchase and set up a metal rack so that I can work with three levels of small tanks. The tanks would be anywhere from 2.5 to 10 gal or so. I may even go with two racks depending on size.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a metal rack that would work for this? Thanks for your input.


I'm in the process of setting up six 10 gallon tanks with three levels (sump,tanks,tanks) and i've found it much easier/cheaper to just build it by 2X4's. If you get all the dimensions you can get Home Depot or Lowe's or wherever you go to just cut them up for you. I know that's not what you asked for but you'll save ALOT of money.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I appreciate the suggestion. However, I am still thinking a rack with cut plywood on each shelf so as to spread out the weight and make use of the extra shelf space.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have seen metal racks at Home Depot, Lowes, Rona and Costco, all these would suitable for the tanks you are talking about.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoot jpaul a message! Get him to make you a custom rack. It may cost a bit more, but it would be built to suit your needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Is there anything in particular to be looking for in a metal rack shelf at the big boxes like Lowe's, Depot or Costco?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The biggest thing would be the amount of weight each shelf can support.


----------

